# Corn Cob Bedding?



## Rooster241- (Nov 16, 2010)

While my pigeons are still inside, im thinking of using corn cob bedding. I assume corn cob would be ok if they accidently or purposely taste it as long as they dont continuously eat it. And I know it goes bad if it gets wet. But how is it on their feet? And is it ok to use over all?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I heard that it was dangerous, because they can eat it and it can cause blockage problems, especially the babies.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Well,they sell it at nepls so I would assume it is ok to use. But I wouldn't. I would just put hay.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would use it if I could afford to buy it.


----------



## Rooster241- (Nov 16, 2010)

They hay is great, the only problem is I have allergies, I sneeze, get itchy eyes, welts on my arms. So its a pain to use it. Thats why Im looking into the corncob. We've used it on other birds with no blockage problems. But pigeons seem like they might want to just eat em all.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I am not sure what they call it but, when I went to the petsmart they use this pellets like thing on the floor of all the birds and I notice some parrots chewing on it so you could use that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rooster241- said:


> They hay is great, the only problem is I have allergies, I sneeze, get itchy eyes, welts on my arms. So its a pain to use it. Thats why Im looking into the corncob. We've used it on other birds with no blockage problems. But pigeons seem like they might want to just eat em all.


Why do you need bedding? corncob is not that absorbant.. I have heard anyway... perhaps maybe pine pellets, but when they break apart from abosorbing moisture there may be small particles of wood that float around from the birds wing movement...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't use hay, I'm pretty sure it molds easier than straw and other materials. One of the guys in our club used corn cob bedding in all of his breeding cages. He was a very good racer. I used it with my parakeets when I had them. The extra I had, I put in my pigeons' breeding cages and had no problem. They didn't seen to have any interest in the cobs.
Sand is a good bedding that is perfectly safe if eaten. It wouldn't be much different than grit. Turns the floor into a litter box. But you can only use the playbox sand that you'd use for kids.
Wood shavings and chips work too. Along with kitty litter.

I don't use bedding really. Occasionally (well, when I have it) I will put some shavings on the floor after cleaning. Once I was given enough straw bales to fill the back of our truck, so I used it for bedding.


----------



## Rooster241- (Nov 16, 2010)

Spirit, im not as worried about absorbing, because while they're in my room I want something that I can clean easy. Of corncob if they pooty I can easily pick it up right away. The other problem with the hay (other than allergies) is that its harder to pick up their pooties. Onces they're outside I probably wont have bedding. I will provide some straw and what not for nests however. Im just speaking of while they're in my room.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

If you are keeping them inside I just use news paper, its easy to get, free, easy to clean up and won't scatter all over when the pijjies stretch their wings. 

We've tried corn cob & sand both in the outside lofts & inside under cages and have found they are dust & easily scattered when birds flapp their wings.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> If you are keeping them inside I just use news paper, its easy to get, free, easy to clean up and won't scatter all over when the pijjies stretch their wings.
> 
> We've tried corn cob & sand both in the outside lofts & inside under cages and have found they are dust & easily scattered when birds flapp their wings.


I use newpaper inside their breeding cages and no mess too!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rooster241- said:


> Spirit, im not as worried about absorbing, because while they're in my room I want something that I can clean easy. Of corncob if they pooty I can easily pick it up right away. The other problem with the hay (other than allergies) is that its harder to pick up their pooties. Onces they're outside I probably wont have bedding. I will provide some straw and what not for nests however. Im just speaking of while they're in my room.


oh I forgot..these are inside pigeons...lol.. I was thinking about a loft... in that case.. try puppy pads... they quick away moisture so well and do not make a mess to have to clean..just take the sheet out and replace.. but I think you should try the corn cob thing..to see if you like it...but it may be a bit messy to have to replace in the cage.. but try it..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

News paper works great. Wouldn't the cobs just fly around when they flap their wings?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> If you are keeping them inside I just use news paper, its easy to get, free, easy to clean up and won't scatter all over when the pijjies stretch their wings.
> 
> We've tried corn cob & sand both in the outside lofts & inside under cages and have found they are dust & easily scattered when birds flapp their wings.


I agree, I would use the newspaper for inside birds. 

I have also seen people use wood pellets sold for pellet stoves, in outside lofts and inside under parrot perches. They are heaveyer than the corn cob bedding, so they don't scatter as easy.


----------



## Rooster241- (Nov 16, 2010)

I've thought of the newspaper. The problem would be I'd still have to clean it all up more often. With the corn cob or something similar, I just pick up the pile and around it and I can clean the entire thing less often. I think I'll try news paper for a week then try the cob and see whats more easy and convenient.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I layer the news paper. Each day, pick up one layer. After a few days, you can put in new, and layer it again. It's a little easier.


----------



## Rooster241- (Nov 16, 2010)

lol I just figured pick up up a piles each day, after a week (or sooner if it gets bad) take out tray, dump it, refill. The paper isnt going to turn them gray is it? I know it turns my fingers gray!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rooster241- said:


> lol I just figured pick up up a piles each day, after a week (or sooner if it gets bad) take out tray, dump it, refill. The paper isnt going to turn them gray is it? I know it turns my fingers gray!


yes it can turn white birds grey if the lay on it... it does dogs as well..lol.. I found that out a loooong time ago as Im a dog groomer and you do not put newspaper in with a white dog.. I think you should try several things and see what you like.. the puppy "wee weee" pads are cheap and you can get them at wal-mart...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you are worried about the print coming off the paper, I often put a layer of paper towels over the newspaper. Then just change out the paper towels daily. Paper towels are cheap enough. A couple should cover the bottom of the cage.


----------

